# About Sue Foster



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

I was shocked on Tuesday when I heard. Read her reports religiously on Mondays. She was way too young. 

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/delmarvanow/obituary.aspx?n=Sue-Foster&pid=173502329


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I loved reading her reports. She had passion for fishing Great loss.

My condolences to her family as well.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

great reports and info for sure


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

She will be missed, for sure. Like the others have mentioned, I, too, have enjoyed reading her reports...in fact, it's the 1st thing I read when I'm @ the beach. R.I.P.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

From Capt. Monty (Morning Star):

Fishing's Great Lady

Such sadness before Christmas.. Fishing's great lady, Sue Foster, passed on December 16th after a brutal fight with cancer. Among a few fond memories from the earliest part of my fishing career; in the fall of 1981 I saw a gorgeous blonde throwing the biggest cast net I'd ever seen just at daylight. Decades later I would attend many fisheries meetings where Sue was a strong voice for the recreational community. Sometimes she would join us on the OC Princess or Morning Star for a day of fishing. Always seemed a couple anglers would get grumpy with her aboard; perhaps because they were unaccustomed to getting seriously outfished by the amazingly talented blonde bombshell.
Sue's Oyster Bay Tackle Fishing Reports were widely read and covered a broad spectrum of the local fishing scene. She supported reef building in a big way. Sue & husband Bob were always among the most generous sponsors for our fundraising events.
Her service is Saturday, December 20, 2014 at 2PM at the First Presbyterian Church of Ocean City, 1301 Philadelphia Avenue.
Here's Sue's Obituary..
http://www.meaningfulfunerals.net/h...blic:obituaries.view&o_id=2865739&fh_id=14208
Bob has asked that in lieu of flowers donations be made to OCRF or Coastal Hospice.
Promise this: "Sue's Reef" is going to be one of our best inshore spots. Guarantee it.
If you want to help build a reef in Sue's honor, slip on over to http://ocreefs.org and make a tax deductible donation.. Be sure to mention "Sue's Reef" in your donation.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

An Ocean City original, she will be greatly missed.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I only met her once. What a nice lady & she knew fishing well! Last year I needed some bottom rigs, did an online search & Oyster Bay Tackle had the best price. I called & talked with Sue, and 2 days later I had my rigs. She had a passion for the sport, even though she sold tackle, that few people have. My heart, thoughts & prayers go to her family & friends! Far too young. Perhaps the Lord needed some fishing advice!


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Top notch Lady! I worked for her Dad, MR Irv Mumford. Awesome people that will be greatly missed. They taught me lots at Fenwick Tackle. Best job ever!


----------

